# Brazil is third world



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

_.. and I am so fucking sad. _


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shit
She wouldnt need straps on a back pack
Very nice!


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Holy shit
> She wouldnt need straps on a back pack
> Very nice!



seen her posted before on other forum and bad news- she use to be man


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, I needed that...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> seen her posted before on other forum and bad news- she use to be man


 No way..


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> seen her posted before on other forum and bad news- she use to be man


 
_I know who you are referring to. It is not her. She may look like her because she is brazilian. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

She very well might be the most beautiful woman i've ever seen.


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I know who you are referring to. It is not her. She may look like her because she is brazilian. _



she did use to be man there was a whole post on her on another forum and aprantly shes won awards in brazil, if you look closely, the give away is in the face.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> she did use to be man there was a whole post on her on another forum and aprantly shes won awards in brazil, if you look closely, the give away is in the face.



Bullshit, find the thread on the 'other forum'.  Dont be jealous because there arent women like that where you live.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> she did use to be man there was a whole post on her on another forum and aprantly shes won awards in brazil, if you look closely, the give away is in the face.


_Not really. Do you know how japanese people look like the same? 
The same happens to Brazil, we are born all hot people. :bounce:
_


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I know who you are referring to. It is not her. She may look like her because she is brazilian. _


He may be referring me, the rumors are all a lie.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> she did use to be man there was a whole post on her on another forum and aprantly shes won awards in brazil, if you look closely, the give away is in the face.


Have you seen my pictures sweety?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bullshit, find the thread on the 'other forum'.  Dont be jealous because there arent women like that where you live.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He may be referring me, the rumors are all a lie.


_No, he is talking about Roberta Close. She wasn´t exactly a man though. I forgot the name of the problem. 
She may look like her but like I said, the one I posted is so damn more hot. Just look at the pictures. Come on people, what is wrong with you.. :bounce: _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

god bless that butt.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like a girl to me


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

iS this a magazine I can subscribe to?  :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

_It is free. There are others in the site.  _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

God Bless Soccer


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, he is talking about Roberta Close. She wasn´t exactly a man though. I forgot the name of the problem.
> She may look like her but like I said, the one I posted is so damn more hot. Just look at the pictures. Come on people, what is wrong with you.. :bounce: _



you proberly right actualy -

shes not that impresive  - thats the minium standard of the type of women i go for, to you guys shes the best - not to me


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

>


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

A good site is  www.stuffmagazine.com


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> you proberly right actualy -
> 
> shes not that impresive  - thats the minium standard of the type of women i go for, to you guys shes the best - not to me


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> shes not that impresive  - thats the minium standard of the type of women i go for, to you guys shes the best - not to me


_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=45311_


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



Yea, no shit lol

Hey LEON.  She is a beautiful woman, and if this is your 'minimum' show us some women who are top notch.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> shes not that impresive  - thats the minium standard of the type of women i go for, to you guys shes the best - not to me





joke, right?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> joke, right?


I guess he is better than us?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=45311_


 Ouch, used his own thread againest him.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

I like how he avoids answering questions.  Like V posted, he must not be able to walk the walk.


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like how he avoids answering questions.  Like V posted, he must not be able to walk the walk.





> everbody thinks they dirk digler or the meaniest motherXXXX since mike tyson, but in reality its all talk no action from the guys or women in here, it makes me laugh!




 i said i dont think that girl is that impressive as you guys are making her out to be, big deal, its all opinion at the end of the day


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i said i dont think that girl is that impressive as you guys are making her out to be, big deal, its all opinion at the end of the day




Let see a pic of your woman


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Let see a pic of your woman



Exactly.  We're not attacking you, just merely curious..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Let see a pic of your woman







Do I meet your standards Leon?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do I meet your standards Leon?


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Let see a pic of your woman



well its like her, but i go for more solid curves of "booty" poundage


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> well its like her, but i go for more solid curves of "booty" poundage




That's not painting me a very nice picture


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


You can sit a glass of water on that ass.


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> well its like her, but i go for more solid curves of "booty" poundage


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 31, 2005)

leon your turning into another john h


----------



## Shae (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go with this shit again.


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 31, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> leon your turning into another john h




whos john h


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 31, 2005)

it doesnt matter. all im saying is it seems like its your goal to stir things up on this forum for no apparent reason other than to get negatve attention


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> whos john h




YOu would like him.  It wasn't an insult.

Give John H an PM.  He is very freindly.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2005)

Leon sounds more like Johnny than John H.
but anyway

Thats some nice 3rd world ass Vieope

I bet thats not even Leon in his avi, maybe his boyfriend, who knows


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 31, 2005)

How about a combo of both of them, Johnny H.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

Not to stick up for the obvious lightening rod of this thread, but I agree, she is not that hot.  Bodywise, she is a 10, but her face is, well, a butterface.

She is low by brazilian standards.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 31, 2005)

If she were my wife, everyone who came over would have to make the mental acknowledgment that Ive had sex with her on every piece of furnature we have...








For now they'll have to settle with the thought that Ive probably masteurbated on it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

Now, this is a face...






This chick is in her 40's, when that brazilian chick is in her 40's her face is gonna look like a moon pie.  I need some sort of duarbility over time people.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats the chick from sex and the city, no?  She is nice.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 31, 2005)

shes probably had some plastic surgery done.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, she is.  Summer Sanders is nice too.  I even watch shitty Best of NBA shows because she is on them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> shes probably had some plastic surgery done.



Who cares, she's still hotter.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

Some more pretty faces...






I believe there is a face in here somewhere...






Trying to get back to a fitness theme, this was my fav Musclemag girl from back in the day...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Who is that first chick?  She is fine..  And Rachel Moore is flawless.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

First chick was in Blow, Monet Mazur.

I gave myself a permanent cramp in my right wrist in the late 90's because of Rachel Moore.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Here are some pretty faces


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2005)

lol, those 3 must be guy too....? lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 1, 2005)

I like the 1st 2, the 3rd is in a bad pose, but I like her boobs.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I actually thought this thread was going to be about Brazil being classified as a 3rd world country   I guess I should have known better 

Now where was I..

Lean - So you prefer some busted looking British chick with funky teeth going every which way and chunky.  To each his own of course 

I also agree that while this chick has a nice body, her face isnt so hot.

Brazil is a third world country... I should have known better when Vieope started the thread


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Leon - So you prefer some busted looking British chick with funky teeth going every which way and chunky.  To each his own of course



i dont recall telling the world i "like this made up women"  your on on about-chunky? funky teeth? i aint brittish i am english


----------



## Mudge (Apr 1, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, he is talking about Roberta Close. She wasn´t exactly a man though. I forgot the name of the problem.  _



Hermaphrodite perhaps.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i dont recall telling the world i "like this made up women"  your on on about-chunky? funky teeth? i aint brittish i am english



Alright, whatever you say


----------



## Stu (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 That is a spitting image of my mates girl friend, who is she?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Her name is Heather.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i dont recall telling the world i "like this made up women" your on on about-chunky? funky teeth? i aint brittish i am english


are not englishman british?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

The British are from Great Britan AKA:England, where the English live.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The British are from Great Britan AKA:England, where the English live.


so the british and english are from britian aka england?


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 2, 2005)

aka blokes.


----------



## Stu (Apr 2, 2005)

england is a country in britian which is an ireland in the united kingdom


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 2, 2005)

why do americans (or anyone) think brazil has the best looking women, its because they hardly travel outside their country!!! if you think they all look like what your lead to believe then you are foolish, 

you can go anywhere in europe and find just as good women out there, i bet no one has been to russia, any of the old soviet union countries, the women from france, italy, croatia, portugal or Cyprus look just as good as brazilians- 

barcelona in spain you find that type of women easily by just walking down la rambla early evening, 

its all marketing hype


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> why do americans (or anyone) think brazil has the best looking women, its because they hardly travel outside their country!!!



God knows we Americans dont travel.  Fuck the fact that we created the airplane (which is the greatest tool of travel in the modern age).  Oh, and I've been to most of those countries (and alot more).  Sooo, when was the last time you were in Brazil?

Anyways, I like Swedish girls  

Oooh, let me make a correction on that.. I like A Swedish girl


----------



## Stu (Apr 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> God knows we Americans dont travel. Fuck the fact that we created the airplane (which is the greatest tool of travel in the modern age). Oh, and I've been to most of those countries (and alot more). Sooo, when was the last time you were in Brazil?
> 
> Anyways, I like Swedish girls
> 
> Oooh, let me make a correction on that.. I like A Swedish girl


 Swedish girls are nice to look at but most of them are so so boring, IMO


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2005)

What the fuck would I want to go to Europe to find women for?  That would be like leaving Ruth's Chris Steak House to go to McDonalds in search of a nice cut of beef.  

I'm only kidding.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Lean - So you prefer some busted looking British chick with funky teeth going every which way and chunky.  To each his own of course





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Bullshit, find the thread on the 'other forum'.  Dont be jealous because there arent women like that where you live.




Yes you must be right, where i from its just filled with ugly chunky white woman with funky teeth drinking tea:


*"London has always been one of the world's great cosmopolitan cities.

London brings together more than 50 ethnic communities. More than 70 different national cuisines are available. And a staggering 300 different languages are spoken.

This diversity characterises the city. Wherever you go you find the vibrancy and variety of integrated communities living together. There's the Afro-Caribbean centre of Brixton, a bustling Chinatown in central Soho, 'Banglatown' in the East End's Brick Lane and a 'little India' in Southall to the west, to name but a few. 

Throughout the city, citizens from every corner of the world flourish as neighbours." * 

London 2012.com


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, except for leon's entertainmentless (did I just make up a word, kinda like suprior??) comments, this is a great thread to wake up to....Im just about psyched up enough to hit the gym now!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> Yes you must be right, where i from its just filled with ugly chunky white woman with funky teeth drinking tea:
> 
> 
> *"London has always been one of the world's great cosmopolitan cities.
> ...



First off, it was a joke and I was messing with you.  You saying that Brazilian women werent that hot was about the equivalent of what I said, merely pointed it out.

Second, no where in that article did it say English women werent busted  

Okay, before this gets out of hand, lets just stop messing around and drop it.


----------

